# Insightful article about the war in Afghanistan and the Karzai regime (link).



## RDuane45 (3 Jul 2010)

http://www.blairwatson.net/Supporting_the_Status_Quo_in_Afghanistan_a_Corrupt_Nation_and_an_Erratic_President.html


----------



## SeanNewman (3 Jul 2010)

Some incredibly flawed logic arguments in that article:

1. The Taliban are taking over rural and urban areas.  They can have the rural areas for now (where relatively few people live), but even there they don't "own the ground" at any time we want, we can blow them up wherever we find them.  As for the urban areas, setting off the odd suicide bombing in a city does not mean the Taliban control it anymore than the Black Bloc controlled Toronto last week.  They can cause local tactical disturbances, but nobody would think that the Police were in any danger of losing control of the city.

2. The people will choose the Taliban over Karzai because the Taliban are Pashtun.  Well guess what, retards (yes I just used that word in that context, quote me) Hamid Karzai is a Popolzai Pahsthun, which is incredibly strong in the Arghandab/SWK region of Kandahar (also where the Dahla Dam is that you always hear about).  The Popolzai have taken up active arms against the insurgency on many occasions, including after the Sarpoza Prison breakout in Summer 08 when the locals also freely cooperated with NATO and the ANSF to tell us where the escaped criminals were hiding.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2010)

rduane, RDuane45, Blair Watson

You just earned yourself a BANNING from this site.  

Reasons:

Multiple Accounts are not permitted here, as well as your unethical method of advertising your own work.


Goodbye.


----------



## SeanNewman (3 Jul 2010)

Haha, nice catch.

When I made my comments above I was genuinely making an argument against some of the points in the article, but now that you have identified that the guy posting the article was the guy who wrote it, I find my use of "retard" incredibly funny.


----------



## MarkOttawa (3 Jul 2010)

In any event plenty of material with lots of criticism of how ISAF is conducting the mission, of the Karzai government, and of just about everything else, is noted at topics such as these:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/95034.0.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/49908.2025.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/44692.705.html

It's not as if rduane, RDuane45, Blair Watson's piece would open any eyes.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## SeanNewman (3 Jul 2010)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> It's not as if rduane, RDuane45, Blair Watson's piece would open any eyes.



Very true and a great point.  The article read more like something that someone coming out of time capsule would read, or someone who out of the blue decided that they would go from level zero to all of a sudden being interested in Afghanistan.


----------

